

Information Saturation - tokenizer

I think the 21st century has a big largely unnoticed problem; the saturation of information, which is "to destroy (a target) completely with bombs and missiles.", but with opinions instead of bombs and 2nd hand facts instead of bombs.<p>I'd rather discuss my opinions in the comments, but I really encourage people interested in this to watch these to video that talk about the issue:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo1qzjC_5xI<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4MYQ3lbtTg<p>Best quote from the first link: "Our goal isn't to control content, but to create context", I'm sure every mod would agree.
======
tokenizer
I think this relates a lot to the discussions of censorship and moderation
we've been having the last few days here.

My opinion is that without perfect mods, censorship has potential for harm and
abuse, but on the otherhand, so does not doing anything at all.

So I guess I don't know what to think. I'd love a meaningful hackernews
discussion on this. Let's hear your thoughts (after you've watched one of the
videos of course, or I we might not be talking about the same, larger issue
here).

~~~
tokenizer
Create T.S. Eliot reference here:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo1qzjC_5xI&t=248](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bo1qzjC_5xI&t=248)

